# [RISOLTO] Errore avvio VirtualBox 3.1.8

## KinG-InFeT

salve a tutti mi servirebbe un piccolo aiuto...all'improvviso il mio virtualbox non mi si avvia più e mi da codesto errore

```
VirtualBox: supR3HardenedVerifyDir: Cannot trust the directory "/opt/VirtualBox": group and/or other writable (st_mode=040777)
```

ho cercato per google ma trovo poco e niente...sapreste darmi una mano?

PS credo sia un problema di permessi ma non sò come procedere apparte in chmod :S

----------

## Pes88

Hai letto questo???

http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=33751

http://www.pclinuxos.com/forum/index.php?topic=73473.0

Virtual box non ha i diritti di scriver su quella cartella... Se non sbaglio in opt ci dovrebbero essere file eseguibili, mentre la configurazione viene scritta nella cartella nascosta nella home! 

Non ho disposizione un installazione di virtualbox quindi non posso verificare nulla , ma provo a fare un ipotesi, non è che hai sbagliato selezionando la cartella in cui salva i setaggi,  quindi virtualbox  prova a leggere e scrivere su quella cartella ma non ne ha i diritti?

----------

## fbcyborg

Aggiorna alla versione 4.0.2 intanto. Funziona benissimo!

----------

## KinG-InFeT

ok ho risolto con un 

```
chmod -R og-rxw /opt/VirtualBox/*
```

e ho ripristinato i permessi ^_^

per la versione 4.0.2 vedo che è ancora segnalata come instabile..quindi se mi dici che funziona bene io aggiorno, ma dato che ho 3 macchine virtuali, l'aggiornamento causerà qualche malfunzionamento?

EDIT: ovviamente utilizzo il pacchetto

```
app-emulation/virtualbox-bin
```

dato che con l'installazione normale mi da qualcosa di strano e non voglio rompermi l'anima dato che tra pochi giorni devo formattare tutto :S

----------

## fbcyborg

Mah! Il concetto di stabile di Gentoo è molto "forte". Più che altro è marcata come testing. Ma vai tranquillo, io non ho avuto alcun problema. Inoltre la versione 4 ha anche qualche miglioria grafica. Al limite fai sempre in tempo a downgradare.

----------

## KinG-InFeT

perfetto grazie ^_^

----------

